# Info on German National Visa



## Kumar_78 (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear All,
Lat week we applied for 'National Visa' for myself, wife and our baby at German consulate in Chennai. The lady in the counter asked me two questions; what is the purpose of travel and did I already got BVA/BA-V approval (Federal Employment Agency). I said that I did not get any BVA approval (but also said I am not sure!!) And they did not ask any questions to my wife and baby (as baby is only 3 months so no finger prints have been taken). Then she scanned all three biometric photographs and some entry work with computer. Then the submission is over and returned all our passports and gave acknowledgement for our three visa applications.
Now my confusion is why they did not take our passports? Is it normal, because I see for some people they take passport.
She also said it will take roughly 4 week to know status about our applications. But in my contract I should join first week of June. What are the chances for approval from BVA for research/scientist kind of jobs.
Thanks and regards, Raji.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Kumar_78 said:


> Dear All,
> Lat week we applied for 'National Visa' for myself, wife and our baby at German consulate in Chennai. The lady in the counter asked me two questions; what is the purpose of travel and did I already got BVA/BA-V approval (Federal Employment Agency). I said that I did not get any BVA approval (but also said I am not sure!!) And they did not ask any questions to my wife and baby (as baby is only 3 months so no finger prints have been taken). Then she scanned all three biometric photographs and some entry work with computer. Then the submission is over and returned all our passports and gave acknowledgement for our three visa applications.
> Now my confusion is why they did not take our passports? Is it normal, because I see for some people they take passport.
> She also said it will take roughly 4 week to know status about our applications. But in my contract I should join first week of June. What are the chances for approval from BVA for research/scientist kind of jobs.
> Thanks and regards, Raji.


Are you eligible for BlueCard?

Work visa processing can take a long time, often 12 weeks or more. There is no maximum time frame.

Has your employer sponsored before? 

If you don't know whether approval has been obtained, how about you ask your employer about it? What kind of documents did your employer provide you with for the application?


----------



## Kumar_78 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello alkb,
Thanks for your reply. Actually I applied late, according to contract I should join on 2nd June 2016, but I submitted national visa application last week only (myself, my wife and baby all submitted on the same day).My employer is research institute and gave me only the job contract. I got this job after interviewing me in Germany. It is a scientist position for 2 yrs.
Regards, Kumar
PS: I just applied for national visa only, not blue card!


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Kumar_78 said:


> Hello alkb,
> Thanks for your reply. Actually I applied late, according to contract I should join on 2nd June 2016, but I submitted national visa application last week only (myself, my wife and baby all submitted on the same day).My employer is research institute and gave me only the job contract. I got this job after interviewing me in Germany. It is a scientist position for 2 yrs.
> Regards, Kumar
> PS: I just applied for national visa only, not blue card!




Since the process takes several weeks, and people are constantly travelling, they normally return the passports and only request you to re submit them, once a decision has been made.

Its pretty normal, for such a process, since its not just a tourist visa application, which they complete within a couple of days.


----------

